# Pizza Fatties



## 2nd smoke (Jun 29, 2013)

Decided to try some pizza style fatties. Used sweet Italian sausage. Devided it into 2 half pound portions and flattened them out in quart zip bags.

Made one for the wife with,

pasta sauce

provalone cheese

pepperonie slices

mushrooms

black olives

mozzarella cheese

freash basil













DSC00018.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ Jun 29, 2013






I had the same except I added sliced ham and pineapple pieces and sprinkled some rib rub on the bacon.













DSC00019.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ Jun 29, 2013






Had a very hard time rolling it because we got carried away with the fillings.

After comming out of the MES













DSC00021.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ Jun 29, 2013






Sliced and ready to serve on freash hamburger buns.













DSC00022.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ Jun 29, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks great.I can almost taste it.Thanks for posting a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks great , .... Just did my first one last night ( Pizza also )  and it came out awesome.  

I'll post a Q-View later.   next up Breakfast Fatty....  I can feel my self getting fatter already from eating these things

but their so damn good.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks good! I can almost smell it.

Scoring those bonus points with the bride on a friday nite. Can't have too many bonus points!


----------



## sarnott (Jun 30, 2013)

Very well done and great idea. Looks great!

Scott


----------

